#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  RP Level எவ்வாறு அதிகரிப்பது?

## Dhanush

PUBG இல் இப்போது Season 11 வந்து உள்ளது ஆகவே இதில் நான் சிறந்ததாக வருவதற்கு யாரும் Idea சொல்லுங்கள் ?

----------

